# plan of attack?



## Final Strut (Nov 19, 2012)

My parents are having their 20 acres select cut and when I was out there deer hunting over the weekend I came across this guy. It is what I believe to be yellow birch. My question is what do you think the best way to attack this guy would be. The second picture is taken at a 90 degree rotation to the first one. Thanks ahead of time for the advice.

[attachment=13661] [attachment=13662]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like an octopus! If you can't get a piece of machinery in there I'd just cut it out as close to the ground as I could get my saw bar, for no other reason than to not leave trip hazards and also in case the roots have curly or pretty in them.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2012)

For turning purposes, I wound cut the roots and trunk pretty close to the junction, and make a hollow form out of the central chunk that would have lots of crazy figure I imagine...


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2012)

I would attack it from behind! That thing looks menacing!


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That would make a cool table base. Unless it is gigantic, cut it into manageble sizes. And spalt some I would certainly plant some in the spalt farm



I agree. That one is just screaming table to me.....


----------



## TimR (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 as an ideal table base!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Nov 29, 2012)

I vote table base


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I enlisted by brother Thanksgiving day with his trusty Jonny Red and we went out and cut it up. I had no way of carting it out of the woods at the time so it is still laying there. I kind of covered it up with a bunch of leaves and junk that was laying around the stump in hopes it might start a spalt process. I will try to post up some pics of the dissection process in the next couple of days.


----------

